# Another one



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Also had a pm off someone on here saying that they had a pm off these saying they can beat quotes etc.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3499885#post3499885

Sorry if they are paid. just pointing it out, dont want to look like the DW police


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks like its been sorted, I didnt mean Tony the posts from today have now gone.


Chris


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

was that guy the one that had been pm'ing people Chris?..
(just seen the age of that thread :wall


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> was that guy the one that had been pm'ing people Chris?..
> (just seen the age of that thread :wall


Apparently so, someone sent me a message asking for a quote and said they had also been contacted by that person and was a very good price.

Chris


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

It's a bit odd this, I thought it would be very heavily dealt with but someone I know asked about a Protection Detail to be done at a dealership on a brand new car and was PM'd by a member on here that as far as I know or can tell isn't a supporter....

He's relatively new but has thousands of posts and is on here A LOT.

I told the guy to report it which he has done but not sure what then happens to these people? Do they get warnings or short term bans??


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not seen that report myself...
if you know the guys username, PM a moderator or admin Nick..

as per the rules, with concrete proof of anyone touting for work via PM that isn't a supporter, they'll be banned or at the very least get a rollocking


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> they'll be banned or at the very least get a rollocking


Quite a range of penalties then! Surely if there is proof, they are out. Full stop.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I would personally James, yes however dishing bans out isn't my area 
thats partly why I jump into 'reccomend a detailer' threads with the link to the supporters list and a 'warning' about anyone sending pm's


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Maybe there should be a rule set in stone so that everybody knows the score , paid supporter and non paid , no grey areas then or get out clauses.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, sod it as he shouldn't be able to read this I may as well say it!

It was CraigQQ (I think that's his name)? He started working with GTechniq I believe in the unit next door?? The one that got the "Detailing Thread of the year" for wet sanding his Cashcow thing.

This was the thread my mate started:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=257537

He then got a PM from CraigQQ telling him he could do it for £XXX amount... My mate then looked him up as he hadn't heard of him and asked me about it (as I wasn't able to do the car).

I said to report it which I know he did but I don't know what was done.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

wrong wrong wrong!
Makes you wonder how many more have lost revenue because of it?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks Nick, will pass it onto Admin as i've not seen the report come through myself..


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> thanks Nick, will pass it onto Admin as i've not seen the report come through myself..


Thanks Kev, I know my friend reported it to Jonny as he knows him too and Jonny did say he would sort it in fairness but I don't know what that means, maybe he's just had a quiet word or something?!?

Maybe no PM'ing access for anyone on DW that isn't a supporter would be a good option  A lot of forums I use have that system in place!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

can't really see that happening tbh, not a bad idea on paper but means a minority spoil something for the majority who abide by the rules..
catch 22 springs to mind


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

If you send a PM (and its proven) touting for work and your not paid up, instant ban, no ifs or buts.

It shouldn't matter who it is (be it long time member or not), just a straight ban.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

DetailMyCar said:


> Ok, sod it as he shouldn't be able to read this I may as well say it!
> 
> It was CraigQQ (I think that's his name)? He started working with GTechniq I believe in the unit next door?? The one that got the "Detailing Thread of the year" for wet sanding his Cashcow thing.
> 
> ...


I actually got told this as well. A pro really shouldnt be able to win detail of the year on here either. Just my opinion tho.

Chris


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> I actually got told this as well. A pro really shouldnt be able to win detail of the year on here either. Just my opinion tho.
> 
> Chris


Trouble is, if they arent paid up and it cant be clarified whom they are in the trade what do you do?

Im still of the opinion that near 70% of users on here are in the trade one way or another.

Twitter and Facetwerp is your friend for digging out the guys inthe trade that are on here purely from them showing off there days work or even there avatar.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

iirc, Craig did'nt work for / with Gtechniq when he won detail of the year..
Nick - i forwarded that info to Johnnyopolis earlier this evening


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> iirc, Craig did'nt work for / with Gtechniq when he won detail of the year..
> Nick - i forwarded that info to Johnnyopolis earlier this evening


He has his own detailing company tho dosnt he? I don't mean affiliated with gtech or whatever.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

believe so, may of been a different story if he was a pro or working for them before entering that competition..


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

This sounds really *****y and I wouldn't ever post it out there in the "Public" space but if Craig apparently wet sanded the entire car I always found it really strange that he only ever posted a pic of the front wing in a sanded state...... Especially as people like that tend to put 100 pics of each stage up....

Call be sceptical but I did wonder to myself if he actually wet sanded any more then the front wing to be honest.....


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't was come across like I've just paid so let's slate everyone but it's like mark smith on here, he put pics of his van etc all the time so he obviously is a valeter then put pics in the showroom of cars he's valeted? Surely that's not allowed? 

Just seems if people can come on here and say I'm
A pro from xxxx it's basically free advertising?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Beau Technique said:


> Trouble is, if they arent paid up and it cant be clarified whom they are in the trade what do you do?
> 
> Im still of the opinion that near 70% of users on here are in the trade one way or another.
> 
> Twitter and Facetwerp is your friend for digging out the guys inthe trade that are on here purely from them showing off there days work or even there avatar.


the proof was in the pudding when i did the scholl pdf scott....over 500 email requests in a little over a couple of weeks all stating who they were on here whether they be supporter or not....some of them were sly and pm'd me with a gmail account but told them i was having trouble sending to gmail and they sent me another one in the form of a business one via email....this is for me the only reason I and many others appear to be receiving very little work from DW....


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

I doubt it's anywhere near 70%. Sure it's a lot of folk but I'm not sure what the problem with it is. Imagine the complaints there would be if DW allowed them all to sign up as supporters. 

Them PMing folk is a different story though. PMing someone touting for work should result in a life time ban IMO.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

DetailMyCar said:


> This sounds really *****y and I wouldn't ever post it out there in the "Public" space but if Craig apparently wet sanded the entire car I always found it really strange that he only ever posted a pic of the front wing in a sanded state...... Especially as people like that tend to put 100 pics of each stage up....
> 
> Call be sceptical but I did wonder to myself if he actually wet sanded any more then the front wing to be honest.....


I think he did do most of the car to be hoenst. I've spoken to people that have seen the car. I won't repeat the comments.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=266431


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

already on our list Chris, username needs changing but we have'nt found a website, facebook page or whatever..


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

SEdetailing or sedetails is another one on here with a blatant user name.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers Steve, we need you guys to hit the report button when you see anything 'dodgy' in case we miss it


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

A quick one from me to fill you in MR QQ,

Craig applied to replace Vitaly at G techniq , as Vitaly walked out after god knows how many heated disputes with ROB.

Rob openly voiced on here that he needs a new detailer and asked for members to apply.

Craig was super Keen and went for it , i got wind from Rob that Craig has got a lot to learn.

and after a fail or 2 rob told craig that he can work under the G techniq Banner using the unit space (g techniq HQ) But for Craig to man it on his own as Rob wants to "Just" work on products now.

Then a few weeks later rob decides to move house and work place up north more towards the motorsport area as he gets alot of work with regards to products on race cars.

This left craig behind to take over the unit that "USED" to be the G techniq HQ ,

craig tried to spam Pistonheads with saying he was G techniq Head engineer for detailing and products , well between me and dom from dodo juice we put the record straight , criag did not give in and in the end a few threads that had great resource in got removed becuase of blatant advertising from MR QQ.

I have had a few run ins with craig , one being on twitter that while training Russ ZS , Craig posted that i had no expertise etc , (wrong person to be messing with), told rob about this craig said it did not happen.

Then i get another G techniq detailer saying that craig passed on recommendation of a full G techniq detail to a NON paid member on here instead of the very close by g tech approved detailer , again craig dismissed this to rob and "kelly is not telling the truth".

So i sent Rob the post on here where it shows Craig passing on the work ,

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=257492

So Rob has meant to of read him the the rule book and to behave responably

Craig is not in G techniq HQ as fair as i am concerned, not doen that many details , his own car is meant to be very average coming from Rob that does not have high standards.

He is a dangerous young desperate man, in a very competitive market.

So has to resort to desperate measures , if thats slagging of fellow detailers , recommending work to friends instead of the group of detailers he is meant to be part of , and PM'ing to undercut prices

kelly


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

DetailMyCar said:


> Thanks Kev, I know my friend reported it to Jonny as he knows him too and Jonny did say he would sort it in fairness but I don't know what that means, maybe he's just had a quiet word or something?!?
> 
> Maybe no PM'ing access for anyone on DW that isn't a supporter would be a good option  A lot of forums I use have that system in place!


Does your mate still have the pm?

I have thought what we would do is if someone is touting for business and it's proved they either get a ban or lose the pm facility.

If you could let me have the pm or get your mate to send it over that would be great.

I think the dw chief may have to put a post up again about touting for work.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Can't say I'm surprised at the culprit.. or about the alleged state of his car!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Does your mate still have the pm?
> 
> I have thought what we would do is if someone is touting for business and it's proved they either get a ban or lose the pm facility.
> 
> ...


Thanks John, I'll check with him tomorrow but it was Dave Rolfe if that helps?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

The guy went from being a DW newbie to "pro" in 3 and a half minutes and has always had a "know it all" attitude from day 1,so much so that I had him on my ignore list for a good while!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

I have just been told that QQ has moved back to scotland and dropped the idea of detailing in a unit as it did not work out for him. 

Kelly


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Just read your post on the other page Kelly, funny that cos i had a massive problem with that guy when we launched the products, he was PMing people blatant lies about me and my company, when Rob told me who was coming to work for him i expressed my concern (any of you who actually know me would know i tell it straight) Rob was pretty dismissive and for one reason or another i don't really have much to do with Rob anymore, a shame really cos i thought Rob was pretty sound but i did not want to have anything to do with that other guy. 

Not surprised to hear it went the way it did.

Part of the reason id never advertise a job within my company here on the forum, as iv seen a few offer up jobs to guys on here and seen the bitter aftermath.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

He was up at my place in fife at the weekend for the openday / fife meet and said he was staying in scotland for a few months .I was asking him about the price of G technic compared to max protect as janis was there giving demos ,he told me that he gets Gtechnic at a discount becuse he is an approved Gtechnic detailer?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Seriously, how on earth will this be policed fully. The pm system is in place and its as easy as type some babble and send, JD. Unless those that have been contacted state to admin / mods of whom has done this or its blatantly done out in the open its a dead end. Ive lost work as I bet some of you guys have through pm's. What do you do? If you find them and there is sufficient evidence to back it up, ban them for good.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

its horses for courses. Everyone wants to be the big name and if u aint got the ability then ruin the reputation of those who have or link yourself with them and tout the work of the back of their reputation to snag the tasty cars, its the oldest trick in the book.. but it will always bite them in the ass. trick is not to make yourself look like a d1ck in the process!!! Craig was the one who gave my samples to maxolen (there is another right royal pain) and where are they now...... exactly 

Have a great one that i will tell once his minion is no longer a subscriber as it has been an open flow from in here over the last while concerning many issues. Surely its Rob who should be dealing with it. could point you to some who falsely advertise they are not what they are and say they have been trained by or employed by some of you that have posted in this thread but not much will ever come if it. they have gotten work of the back of it but its the same in any business. Flip me when in the building trade I had a guy pull a gun to my head when looking protection money for one of our sites when we refused to pay them! sort of puts it into perspective. 

Head down ass up do the best you can and let the work speak for itself.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Guys i heard some of what has been wrote from james and ronnie in the past , and lets says i spoke to rob and said i "WILL" be keeping an eye in QQ after the fact he has been so under handed and when he post that there is no expertise going on down in gillingham and then reply to comments on the same theme , i said to Russ ZS at the time when he should me this tweets , ignore it get on with training , everyone has their time :thumb:

So emailed Rob saying IF QQ does not behave himself i will make him look very silly in a professional way on forums , and put him back down to his level. 

Thats when Rob said red him the rule book. 

It was Rob who was with me yesterday and told me that he has gone home after i asked how he is getting on . 

I think he is not coming back either , so at least he is back in scotland :lol: 

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Keen / stupid / dangerous are all similar but also so different. 

kelly


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Does your mate still have the pm?
> 
> I have thought what we would do is if someone is touting for business and it's proved they either get a ban or lose the pm facility.
> 
> ...


Hey John, you should now have the PM's - I've Fwd' them to you and I think Dave may have done too.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Craig is also reportidly the one who shopped a certain manufacturer who roduces for several people on here, to the H&S that landed several in here with a potential visit I was also lumped into it and when they heard we manufacture in house and not contract it was deen a false claim. Not a nice way to do business and when potentially they become dangerous. agreed Kelly dangerous is a different ball game. the problem is u meet these guys head on they will escilate where potentially a credable accusation could arise weather true or not is could still be damaging. best to get on with is as thy will get frustrated that they are not getting a responce and will eventually eff up somewhere. 

but its always handy to get dirt on them and if he is as bad as he says then he will mess up somewhere. I know the guy who was bothering me I waited and eventually managed to photograph 2 cars he made MASSIVE strike throughs and multiple mistakes fot an email from the owners as well. never going to use it unless provoked but handy to have. if hes causing that much trouble I would get dirt on hm and keep it for a rainy day used this tactic many times before and always worked well... saves any childish playing.

These guys have no spine and never do anything out in the open so just dont give them any room to make more trouble for you.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm glad I mentioned Mr QQ now, from some of the stuff I've read in this section this last couple of days it sounds like he may well be the root cause for a lot of the trouble that's gone on.........

It's all starting to make sense now!!!!!!!!! I wonder who else he's been upsetting? Seems like more stories are coming out every day!!

He only joined in 2011 - How has he become such an a$$ in such a short time!!!!!!!!

Sorry but if half of what's been posted in here is true I would ban him immediately and show people some of what's been going on as generally he seems quite respected on here but obviously people have no idea what he's been up to!!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I had a problem with some people you have mentioned on here.

Like a video of certain products vs ceramishield and the video was a **** take so i phoned the culprits up one by one and asked them why they were big enough to post internet videos slagging me off and not big enough to be professional about it.

The video was taken down immediately but they don't realise what people can think when a bias unfair video is posted in public.

gets on my **** i tell ya


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I am just going to mention this to the other admins and get them to read it. 

Detail My Car - I got the PM's and at worst I think Mr QQ will find he loses his pm'ing ability as thats simply not cricket. 

TBH I think thats the best way to deal with guys like this as without PM's they will find it difficult to contact any "potential" jobs on DW or be contacted about them without it being in clear site what they are doing.


----------



## Over The Rainbow (Aug 30, 2011)

whoa just read through this thread. Definitely explains a few things ive seen.

I just don't understand such business. Honestly guys, the paid supporter fee is such a small amount im surprised people trust anyone sending pm's touting for work and hasn't signed up.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=268046


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

already been spotted - unfortunatley i don't have the Mod controls to remove it, will be removed ASAP


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=1997


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Wasnt Bobbie a supporter


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Beau Technique said:


> Wasnt Bobbie a supporter


I got told he was a wedding photographer now but does detailing of a weekend or night?

chris


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

He has "Grandad Rights" as in one of the first to join so is aloud to have his company name as a user name.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

adetailedvalet said:


> He has "Grandad Rights" as in one of the first to join so is aloud to have his company name as a user name.


No he doesn't because he wasn't Prism Detailing when he joined in 2006. It was years later.

There are quite a few folk who's subs run out and there name doesn't get changed. I don't report it as by doing this they may think of joining up again which means less exposure for everyone. I don't want loads of supporters and IMO there was too many in my area at one point.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> I got told he was a wedding photographer now but does detailing of a weekend or night?
> 
> chris


He's still detailing going by his twitter feed. Told me he was setting up something thing new. Hope he's got better at photography because his studio pics weren't particulary great tbh. All shot in auto. (yes I would say that to him incase people think I'm *****ing).

Most people get married at the weekends so just detailing at the weekends doesn't make sense.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Are we saying that people who have usernames linked to detailing who are not supporters now have to lose their characterisation as a person? I can understand if they are constantly posting up detailing threads etc but some people can still help in a community without touting for work or posting they are detailing. If this is the case then really the whole membership needs to be gone through and anything detail , shine etc needs to be remved which is a wholy great task.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Incredible Detail said:


> He's still detailing going by his twitter feed. Told me he was setting up something thing new. Hope he's got better at photography because his studio pics weren't particulary great tbh. All shot in auto. (yes I would say that to him incase people think I'm *****ing).
> 
> Most people get married at the weekends so just detailing at the weekends doesn't make sense.


This is just what I got told by Swissvax. I see he isnt approved by swissvax anymore either?

Chris


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Mark, that's always been the case unless they signed up with a business name at the very start of DW when I don't even think there was supporters scheme.

See nick from pride and performance as an example. He still posts every now and again bit has his old username.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes i get you....


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Another one post number 4 http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3446688#post3446688

Seems to be the grandad rules are benefiting plenty with out having to pay subs.

Honestly this is unfair to the paid up guys if someone can freely advertise and we have to pay, perhaps the grandad rules need scrapping to make it fair.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Steve, i had'nt spotted this before now, but how do you know his supporter scheme has'nt literally just come to an end and he has'nt renewed as yet (which i'm fairly sure he will).
grandfather rights mean that person can keep their username as it is (prism detailing being an example of this iirc), it does'nt mean they can still have a signature, website link in profile, post in the studio etc.
none of the rules favour one person, it's a level playing field 

on that note, i'll fire Paul a PM to see what his plans are..


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Kev, please elaborate on grandad rules and how Prism qualifies for it.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thats just an example off the top of my head (fairly sure he's been mentioned in this thread already too..). i'm not sure how long someone needs to of been a supporter for before the grandfather rights apply to them..


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

It seems to be an incorrect example.

* Older members who joined with a business name have been allowed to keep them - call it Grandfather rights but you have to draw a line in the sand at some point!

I'm just using Prism as an example, but there are a few others too. Rob didn't start posting in the studio until 2009. He didn't join as Prism in 2006 as I've mentioned already so surely grandfather rights doesn't apply to him? 

According to the above wording in the rules it doesn't go on how long they've been supporter.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=269869


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Already on this one mate

Its being sorted :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I have read a lot about the "grandad Rule" in the last few pages and in all fairness i think it helps no1 but themselves to get exposure without the fee....but lets take it from another point of view....there are more people in the forum idly posting that they are using this that or the other product on customers vehicles which is downright disrespectful to us that pay....blatant tout and they dont give a shizzle....its quite obvious they are doing this as a living even if they dont have a relevant forum name....how is that going to be monitored its not....so the few that were here at the beginning or even a few yrs in the grandad rule is a nice gesture of good will from DW, but its getting milked....to the point of being a big slap in the face for some others in here....


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nar, the grandad rule is fair, its the way it is on loads of forums, giving a little something back to those who made it what it is today.


----------

